# Random red bump on platys mouth!



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a 10 gallon tank with driftwood, lots of riccia fluitans (crystalwort) and lots of dwarf water lettuce. The inhabitants are only a betta and a male silver platy. Ive had both these fish for more than a yr now and none of them have ever had a disease nor showed any signs of a disease. As a matter of fact, My fish have never gotten a disease in any of my tanks!

anyway... I woke up this morning, did my thang then came back home to turn on the lights for the tank when i noticed the very active platy with his mouth being a bright red color (the platy is white so seeing a red mark on him isnt difficult at all...) i looked at a top view of him and his mouth also looks kinda swollen.

He is still active and tackles the betta to eat first even though shes about twice his size lol. Whats going on with him? today, sunday, is the day i do water changes in all of my tanks. 

Whats wrong with my Platy?






ps. ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 5


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

T_T


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

It sounds like some kind of injury. Is there any chance they had a battle while you weren't looking? 

Anything in the tank that your platy could have gotten stuck behind or in for a while?


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

well the driftwood has only been a month in the tank. Im waiting to move next week then im covering the driftwood with crystal wort.

It is possible that he coulda scratched himself. Or maybe the betta bit em. It looks more like a swollen red patch on his face. like a rash or soemthing
what do i do about it?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Blaxicanlatino said:


> well the driftwood has only been a month in the tank. Im waiting to move next week then im covering the driftwood with crystal wort.
> 
> It is possible that he coulda scratched himself. Or maybe the betta bit em. It looks more like a swollen red patch on his face. like a rash or soemthing
> what do i do about it?


 
What is the pH in the ten gal/ does it receive weekly water change?Sometimes those who keep few fishes in heavily planted tanks, don't change the water weekly which is not normally a problem unless the fishes need the Gh , such as livebearer's.
Over time ,through natural processes in the tank the Gh levels begin to drop, this would perhaps not be a problem for soft water fishes but perhaps would create uncomfortable water for platy's guppies,mollies who enjoy ,need,hard alkaline water. If fishes become stressed due to uncomfortable conditions,then they could become more susceptible to bacterial pathogens or fungus,finrot,etc.
Could also be quite possible that the Betta no longer wishes to share space with the platy.(common)
Might also remove any sharp edged items that fish could scrape itself on.
In any event,,were it me,I might consider small two or three gallon water change on the ten gal every other day for a week, and see if condition improves before considering medication. (but that's just me)
I'm not much help on medication's don't use em unless last resort.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

1077 said:


> What is the pH in the ten gal/ does it receive weekly water change?Sometimes those who keep few fishes in heavily planted tanks, don't change the water weekly which is not normally a problem unless the fishes need the Gh , such as livebearer's.
> Over time ,through natural processes in the tank the Gh levels begin to drop, this would perhaps not be a problem for soft water fishes but perhaps would create uncomfortable water for platy's guppies,mollies who enjoy ,need,hard alkaline water. If fishes become stressed due to uncomfortable conditions,then they could become more susceptible to bacterial pathogens or fungus,finrot,etc.
> Could also be quite possible that the Betta no longer wishes to share space with the platy.(common)
> Might also remove any sharp edged items that fish could scrape itself on.
> ...


 
oh yea i change 30% of the water in all of my tanks. I change the water every sunday. The Ph is 6.7. Hard water. He is still very active... just red mouth.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Blaxicanlatino said:


> oh yea i change 30% of the water in all of my tanks. I change the water every sunday. The Ph is 6.7. Hard water. He is still very active... just red mouth.


I might try twice weekly water changes for a week or two and see if any improvement.


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

1077 said:


> I might try twice weekly water changes for a week or two and see if any improvement.


will get on it right away.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

hmm well the redness is gone but his mouth is crooked so im thinking...its broken? he seems to be as active and eats just as readily. The betta does seem to be chasing him a bit more.


----------

